

Thiel's Failed Education Experiment - mjn
http://www.forbes.com/sites/singularity/2013/09/11/peter-thiel-promised-flying-cars-instead-we-got-caffeine-spray/

======
tokenadult
More of the same Vivek Wadhwa essay that has been submitted twice already,
because it is spammed around multiple domains online.

